# Nachkommastellen entfernen



## BigR (29. August 2003)

Also ich habe schon dieses und andere Foren durchsucht und habe nirgends eine richtige Antwort, die auch für mich verständlich ist gefunden.

Also ich habe aus einen Timestamp berechnet wie alt ein User zu dem jetzigen Zeitpunkt. Bis dahin ist alle in ordnung nur bei der Ausgabe kommt eine Komma zahl raus was auch verständlich ist. Ich habe nun ettliche befehle ausprobiert und bin immer auf das selbe ergebnis gekommen. Also alle bisherigen ergebnisse runden die Zalh einfach auf was ich nicht will und was ein falsches ergebnis wiedergibt wie z.B. aus 18.532112 wir einfach 19 gemacht da ja ab 5 aufgerundet wird. Aber eigentlich ist der Benutzer nicht 19 sondern 18 also habe ich einfach den wert mit 5.0001 subtrahiert. aber auch das ergibt kein 100% richtiges Alter.
Sicherlich könnte ich noch weitere Nullen zw. 5. und 1 setzen damit das Ergebnis fast 100% ist aber das will ich einfach nicht. Ich frage deshalb nach einer gescheiten Lösung einfach die Kommastellen nicht anzeigen zu lassen.

Ich bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## Tim C. (29. August 2003)

```
$alter = explode(".",$alteralskommazahl);
echo $alter[0];
```


----------



## BigR (29. August 2003)

Danke es funktioniert! Habe nun erstmal den ganzen überflüssigen PHP kram entfernt! Ich glaube, dass es nun doch etwas wird mit meiner Seite ! Das habe ich alles dir zu verdanken! Das mit dem Alter scheint zwar unwichitg zu sein aber es ist sehr wichtig warum kann ich nicht sagen aber es ist es *selbstverwirren*


----------



## SonicBe@m (29. August 2003)

^^
nichts für ungut das funktioniert natürlich auch wunderbar *g*
Aber da ich nen extremer Java fanatiker bin mag ich solche sachen nicht wie 
cut int and parse to string ^^
wenn du ehh immer nen kleinsten Wert haben willst dann benutz halt Mathematische Funktionen aus math.class 

$alter = floor($alteralskommazahl);

ausserdem ist das deutlich Performanter *g*]


----------



## Tim C. (29. August 2003)

Nagut, das hatte ich kurzzeitig verdrängt, weil ich im Kopf gehabt hatte, dass das genau wie ceil() und round() bei bestimmten Werten Probleme geben kann  

Also natürlich ist floor() sehr viel besser und performanter


----------



## BigR (29. August 2003)

Ok ! werde mal schaun ob es sich rentiert!


----------



## sili (30. August 2003)

hm ich frage mich wie du das alter ausrechnen tust, dass du am ende dezimalstellen hast.


----------



## Tim C. (30. August 2003)

Das liegt daran, weil er aus dem Timestamp des Geburtstages und dem aktuellen Timestamp eine Differenz gebildet hat. Wenn er diese nachträgliche Differenz, welche zunächst in Sekunden vorliegt, in Jahre umformatiert, bekommt er logischerweise eine Dezimalzahl, aber das sollte eigentlich aus seinem Post hervogegangen sein.

PS@sili: Bitte halte dich in Zukunft an die Groß/Kleinschreibung, wie sie in unserer Netiquette (einzusehen über den Link im Menü) Punkt 12 verankert ist. Danke


----------



## sili (30. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *PS@sili: Bitte halte dich in Zukunft an die Groß/Kleinschreibung, wie sie in unserer Netiquette (einzusehen über den Link im Menü) Punkt 12 verankert ist. Danke *



Ok werd ich machen, bin mir das halt nicht so gewohnt. Aber ich werde mich bessern


----------



## bernhardp (30. März 2004)

*doch 2 kommastellen?*

und wie mach ich das wenn ich doch 2 kommastellen ausgeben will?

MfG Bernhard


----------



## SilentWarrior (30. März 2004)

round():
	
	
	



```
$var = round($var,2);
```


----------

